
Ask HN: Is it too late to start creating content on YouTube? - itsmefaz
Is the Youtube space convoluted or is there enough areas where one can create contents?
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
I think the answer depends on the niche. Others might argue that with the way
YouTube selects recommended videos, there isn't a niche too saturated as long
as you have the wherewithal to post multiple times a day hundreds of days in a
row.

------
detaro
What's your goal?

~~~
itsmefaz
deliver high quality teaching, generate passive income, become an influencer

